# Xiath



## xiath (Jul 11, 2008)

(note: this is jacks template, i take no credit for this template.)

Name: Xiath (don't ask me how to pronounce it)
Age: 15
Sex: male
Species: Foxotegon (fox/coyote/dragon [thanks goes to my mate, Shomti, for the species name]) (the fox in him only tellable because of his tail and arms and slightly on the face) with the blood of the ancient and evil trez-ach dragon race and the blood of the ancient and good ashala-manir fox race, mix
Height: 6â€™2â€
Weight: 190

-Appearance: tall and normal build

- Hair and fur:  medium length brown hair and likes to dye a one and one halve inch thick strip of hair above and to the left of his left eye neon green but hasn't gone through with permanent dye yet, his nose area is an orenge in color and behind that is a light brown and under those is a white-ish color.  His sides and back and upper arms are the same light brown as on his face.  His chest is the light color of his jaw.  His lower arms and hands are black to bring out the fox in him

- Markings: a silver birth mark on his left thigh that looks like a symbol

- Eye color: left eye is brown with a hint of red and his right eye is a light blue, almost silvery.

-Behavior and Personality:  a very nice person that can be very sociable and is the most random person ever but is normally quiet and, unknowninst to him until he was 15, has multiple personalities, the normal him (neurtral), the Trez-ach (evil) side, and the ashala-manir (good) side to him 

-Skills: when the Trez-ach side of him takes over he has the power to produce fire and shape it to whatever and can can controll pure darkness.  When the Ashala-manir side of him takes over he has the power to heal and has greatly incresed skills with a bow.

-Weaknesses: fear of spiders 


-Likes: people and being random (xiath side), death and distruction (Trez-ach side), and helping/saving people (Asala-manir side)
Dislikes: jerks, stereotyping, elitists. 

-History: he has a normal life until the age of 15... i am thinking of writing a full story about him, maybe even novel sized, so i won't tell too much.  (if i do i will post it here)

-Clothing/Personal Style: he always has his blue dog collar with the silver dogbone name tag on it, he likes to wear fairly tight fitting shirts and long cargo pants (he dosn't own shorts)

-Picture: my avatar (go to my FAP page for a larger version [click here] )

Goal: ?
Profession: ?
Personal quote: ?
Theme song: ?
Birth date: september, 12, 1992
Star sign: ?

Favorite food: mexican
Favorite drink: Dr. Pepper
Favorite location: in the woods.
Favorite weather: cloudy.
Favorite colors: red and blue equally.

Least liked food: little bar-b-Qed wienies (sp???) (in RL too... i had the stomach flue once and that is what i barfed up).
Least liked drink: beer.
Least liked location: the city.
Least liked weather: hot and cloudless.

Favorite person: my mate, Shomti.
Least liked person: ?
Friends: average ammount
Relations: ?
Enemies: ?
Significant other: Shomti
Orientation: just descovered being Bi

Edit: sorry for making it soo long


----------

